# Post a photo of a photographer taking a photo! Photoception!



## JoshuaSimPhotography

Here are some of mine


----------



## LaFoto

There is a theme thread called "Photographers around us" that covers this very theme, so I'll merge this newly started thread with the existing one, ok?


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

sure np, haha, couldn't find it, how do u merge a thread? What happens?


----------



## LaFoto

Well, I tried to merge them in the manner in which I used to merge threads (normal members can't do that), but something has changed and I cannot proceed in the way I used to, so I must go ask for directions now...

Here's the link to the other thread, for the time being: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/87642-photographers-around-us.html


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

thats weird, must be the sites upgrade..


----------



## Kerbouchard

Here is one from a recent wedding...


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

haha, that is a great pic, amazing! a lot of emotion


----------



## trabaker

From a candy themed shoot awhile back.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

Wow! nice shot! BUt I can't see how this would have to do with candy? Or was my terminology of candy wrong


----------



## trabaker

Ha, ya this shot would be the exception. The rest were using candy as props. Stealing candy from a baby ect.


----------



## Seefutlung




----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

hahaha, I'm loving that all the recent shots have really added a new aspect, it makes the pic a little bit more interesting to look at


----------



## jake337




----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

for a second i thought it was a picture of you from the mirror!


----------



## Derrel

LaFoto said:


> There is a theme thread called "Photographers around us" that covers this very theme, so I'll merge this newly started thread with the existing one, ok?



I do not understand merging a new thread with an old, basically *dead thread*, one from 2007, where there is nothing except dead links to formerly-exiting photographs, until page 2, post #22...

Yeah, we "used to have a thread" that was of interest...with members that used to post here...but that thread was dead and buried...so why take a new thread and tack it onto the end of a dead thread, filled with posts from members who no longer participate?


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

Yeah, I actually didn't even know that the thread was there! The title didn't really tell me anything so I didn't bother to look at it. So I guess I'm resurrecting it from the grave!


----------



## jamesbjenkins

trabaker said:


> From a candy themed shoot awhile back.



As an aside:

Where did you get this ringflash? This is exactly the type I've been looking for and I can't find a high quality one that I'm happy with.

Please feel free to PM if you're able. I don't want to hijack this thread. Thanks!


----------



## Buckster

Derrel said:


> LaFoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a theme thread called "Photographers around us" that covers this very theme, so I'll merge this newly started thread with the existing one, ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not understand merging a new thread with an old, basically *dead thread*, one from 2007, where there is nothing except dead links to formerly-exiting photographs, until page 2, post #22...
> 
> Yeah, we "used to have a thread" that was of interest...with members that used to post here...but that thread was dead and buried...so why take a new thread and tack it onto the end of a dead thread, filled with posts from members who no longer participate?
Click to expand...

On some forums, the mod(s) just delete the dead posts, and that way the thread stays fresh.


----------



## rexbobcat

I don't know if this counts but...


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

That counts, but wow that is scary! Do u know her or was she scared when she saw your camera?


----------



## rexbobcat

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> That counts, but wow that is scary! Do u know her or was she scared when she saw your camera?



She's a friend. She was just doing a goofy pose. It shows her personality pretty well. XP


----------



## Compaq

Einsam person og båt by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr





Eirik inspiserer + spegelbilete crop by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## Seefutlung




----------



## jaomul




----------



## 480sparky

Me, in the early 80's:


----------



## LaFoto

Derrel said:


> I do not understand merging a new thread with an old, basically *dead thread*, one from 2007, where there is nothing except dead links to formerly-exiting photographs, until page 2, post #22...
> 
> Yeah, we "used to have a thread" that was of interest...with members that used to post here...but that thread was dead and buried...so why take a new thread and tack it onto the end of a dead thread, filled with posts from members who no longer participate?



The Photo Themes would be hopelessly cluttered if we let people start new theme threads any time a theme springs to mind (and has sprung to other members' minds before them!) and those thread would not be merged. Photo theme threads don't "die", the theme is there forever, and additions may be made for as long as members come up with new photos fitting the given theme. Everyone's invited to happily skip the first ever so many pages and start from the back (which is easily done!), plus I do go through the themes and do some weeding, only don't I always have time for this (extremely time consuming!) job. 

Therefore themes that are already existing will always be merged with the original thread on the very theme. Sorry if this irks some...


----------



## Derrel

What "irks some" is that old, dead threads are useless on mobile devices. Why would anybody want to tack on NEW, ACTIVE content 10 to 11 pages into old DEAD threads created by former members who left the site five years ago?

I posted my comment earlier today, and then went through the thread a bit more. FOur pages into the old thread, I saw your 53 photos on page 4 of that old thread, LaFoto. The fact that you posted 48 of your own photos, then a half-dozen more, four pages into the old thread, wayyyyy back in the year 2007, is probably why YOU recall the original, long-since-dead thread. And that is probably why the new poster could not FIND the long since dead thread...

Who really wants to wade through 11 pages that are literally years old, to be able to finally, tediously, laboriously view NEW material, submitted by CURRENT, and active members--*many of whom are now reading TPF on mobile devices?* I mean...really???

"Hopelessly cluttered"??? The very definition of that phrase is the original, long-since dead thread..filled with nothing, until your 48, then total of 53, pictures pop up four pages in.. Tacking on brand new content 12 pages in...

That is what strikes me as "hopeless".


----------



## HughGuessWho

LaFoto said:
			
		

> The Photo Themes would be hopelessly cluttered if we let people start new theme threads any time a theme springs to mind (and has sprung to other members' minds before them!) and those thread would not be merged. Photo theme threads don't "die", the theme is there forever, and additions may be made for as long as members come up with new photos fitting the given theme. Everyone's invited to happily skip the first ever so many pages and start from the back (which is easily done!), plus I do go through the themes and do some weeding, only don't I always have time for this (extremely time consuming!) job.
> 
> Therefore themes that are already existing will always be merged with the original thread on the very theme. Sorry if this irks some...



Right. Kind of like the "post a picture of yourself " started in 2007 or the "ban the person..." thread. Why would you want to start new, identical threads?


----------



## Derrel

Yeah....let's combine ALL "similar" threads into ONE BIG GIANT, 100-page thread.

We can then narrow the entire TPF forum down to say, maybe 50 separate threads! Imagine, only one thread about which lens to buy, one thread about which camera to buy, and one thread about wedding photography! That would be awesome! of course, I am still reading the Sunday newspaper from the third weekend of October, 2010...so maybe my ideas are wrong. I mean, who doesn't enjoy wading through 150 dead, photo-less posts to get to a five year old image or two?
.


----------



## HughGuessWho

Derrel said:
			
		

> Yeah....let's combine ALL "similar" threads into ONE BIG GIANT, 100-page thread.
> 
> We can then narrow the entire TPF forum down to say, maybe 50 separate threads! Imagine, only one thread about which lens to buy, one thread about which camera to buy, and one thread about wedding photography! That would be awesome! of course, I am still reading the Sunday newspaper from the third weekend of October, 2010...so maybe my ideas are wrong. I mean, who doesn't enjoy wading through 150 dead, photo-less posts to get to a five year old image or two?
> .



I use the "newest thread first" option. It works great.


----------



## rexbobcat

480sparky said:
			
		

> Me, in the early 80's:



Oh wow. How many megapixels was that camera?


----------



## 480sparky

rexbobcat said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, in the early 80's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow. How many megapixels was that camera?
Click to expand...



ASA 100.


----------



## tmjjk

Gonna have to agree with Derrel on this one...


----------



## SCraig

NHRA Arizona Nationals - Firebird International Raceway - Chandler, AZ - October 14, 2011


----------



## kundalini

Without all the controversy of which thread.


----------



## Seefutlung




----------



## rexbobcat

Kwitcherbellyachin and just post photos.


----------



## SCraig

Looks like we had a similar theme in mind   Where was yours shot?  That a pretty area.



kundalini said:


> Without all the controversy of which thread.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

wow guys, nice shots! Can we please not have a massive fight about whether to merge or not, I dont want to spam this thread


----------



## HughGuessWho

kundalini said:


> Without all the controversy of which thread.



Whooooooaaa. What is the lens on the ground?


----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## mishele

Me taken by the hubby!


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

Looking through some files and I just found another one


----------



## Seefutlung




----------



## Steve5D

This is me, backstage at House Of Blues San Diego. I shot into a mirror and reversed the image in Photoshop:


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

hahaha, wow! and nice silhouette


----------



## Buckster

hahaha, wow!  You sure use "haha" a lot!  Hahaha!


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

haha!


----------



## ottor

HughGuessWho said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without all the controversy of which thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whooooooaaa. What is the lens on the ground?
Click to expand...



I think that's a 155 Howitzer ...

r


----------



## ottor

A picture of a photographer, taking a photograph.......


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

amazing shot! Nice angle too! he looks like he's wearing stilts!


----------



## ottor

thanks ...... that's actally 'me' taking a photograph downwind of the sunrise.....  ;-)

r


----------



## Ysarex

The pond in the park near my house is a city favorite location for weddings. I've walked by on Spring Saturday's and seen as many as four weddings lined up to take photos. This was a couple years ago; when the photographer climbed up on the wall I couldn't resist grabbing a snapshot.

Joe


----------



## texkam

LOL, two looking at me.


----------



## Seefutlung




----------



## mishele

My husband being stupid....lol


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

Seefutlung said:


>


meanwhile...


----------



## Seefutlung

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> Seefutlung said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meanwhile...
Click to expand...


LOL


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

ottor said:


> thanks ...... that's actally 'me' taking a photograph downwind of the sunrise.....  ;-)
> 
> r









Oh, that makes it even better then!


----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

Was this another of your friends?


----------



## mommyphotog

Little photog by bettylou0329, on Flickr

My son at a local farm.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

Nice! That explains your name


----------



## TheKenTurner

That baby has good taste in cameras!

-Ken Turner

Edit: the picture isn't quoted  the app really needs some simple updates...


----------



## Alex_B

Derrel said:


> LaFoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a theme thread called "Photographers around us" that covers this very theme, so I'll merge this newly started thread with the existing one, ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not understand merging a new thread with an old, basically *dead thread*, one from 2007, where there is nothing except dead links to formerly-exiting photographs, until page 2, post #22...
> 
> Yeah, we "used to have a thread" that was of interest...with members that used to post here...but that thread was dead and buried...so why take a new thread and tack it onto the end of a dead thread, filled with posts from members who no longer participate?
Click to expand...


Hey, don't be so negative about that thread, it was mine  .. and I still post here  

But you are right, too many dead links in that thread by now. I might repost some of my images here then.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

Please do! Those dead link are bugging me!


----------



## JPmkV

Grace taking a picture of me taking a picture of her.


----------



## Capeesh

Two for the price of one !!


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

Wow, haha, nice perspective!


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

Wow, really nice lighting


----------



## R3d

DSC09504 by R3d Baron, on Flickr

And me taking that photo:


----------



## Derrel

Nice manicure!


----------



## LaFoto

Derrel said:


> Nice manicure!



My first throught, too! Goes well with the colour of the photo she's taking!


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

Wow, nice bokeh red, colours really poppin derrel!


----------



## R3d

Thank you!  That lens is just stunning.


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

Nice R3d, what lens is it?
and nice pic Arpeggio, must have been a great sunset!


----------



## Arpeggio9

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> and nice pic Arpeggio, must have been a great sunset!



Thank you... It was sunrise actually, but they were taking pictures of those seagulls on the left.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

Ohh, haha! was this shot in film?


----------



## Kolander

A guy shooting at the Flug Tag in Vienna.


----------



## Arpeggio9

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> Ohh, haha! was this shot in film?



Affirmative...


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

Kolander said:


> A guy shooting at the Flug Tag in Vienna.


I dont care! Just show us


----------



## R3d

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> Nice R3d, what lens is it?
> and nice pic Arpeggio, must have been a great sunset!



Sigma 85mm f/1.4


----------



## rokvi




----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## R3d

DSC00579 by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## R3d

More Sigma 85mm f/1.4 goodness:




Shooting a Moon Jelly by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Shark Review by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## smithdan

...saw this guy waiting for that pertect light and for a busload of happy snappers to leave..


----------



## Rick50




----------



## BrianV

Late 70s.


----------



## JohnWDavisJr

bokeh Dan by JohnWDavisJr, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers




----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## Ron Evers




----------



## DragonHeart

A Man and His Camera by DragonHeart305, on Flickr


----------



## O'Rork

From our club's recent still life shoot.


----------



## Rick50




----------



## bunny99123

My friend Angel. We were out practicing.


----------



## Rick50

3 in one shot...


----------



## smithdan

Once upon a time at Big Pond Cove


----------



## JeremyD

[/url]
IMG_6785 by AllianceMediaProdt., on Flickr [/IMG]


----------



## Rick50




----------



## JennEcho

Does this work?


----------



## Rick50

I think it does!


----------



## JennEcho

Rick50 said:


> I think it does!


WHEW!  LOL  thanks!


----------



## JeremyD

Taking a picture of someone taking photo of someone shooting back :O 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url]Photoception by AllianceMediaProdt., on Flickr [/IMG]


----------



## dxqcanada

My wife (BlackSheep) at Peggys Cove ... 

[URL=http://s1087.photobucket.com/user/dxqcanada/media/TPF/DSC00175-1.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## theSpecialist




----------



## terri

My hubby and one of his Rollei's in the north Georgia mountains...taken with a Holga.         Kind of opposite ends of quality.   Scanned negative, from the looks of it.


----------



## Rick50




----------



## limr




----------



## minicoop1985

Does this count? A photo of the reflection of the photographer taking the photo you see, again reflected in the lens (barely)?


----------



## Danmunro_nz

[http://www.flickr.com/photos/dfmunro/8366511126/]


----------



## Murray Bloom

My girlfriend Marianna and her kids, on holiday.


----------



## minicoop1985

This counts more than my last, I think.




PA070624 by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## The_Traveler




----------



## sashbar




----------



## sashbar




----------



## davedyer

The couple in the B&W are retired and motor around the US.  As they stop for the day, they take a picture with the doll she is holding, and email it to their grand kid.

The other guy is just sneaking a quickie backstage (not nearly as interesting).


----------



## DragonHeart

NASCAR @ Homestead in 2008


----------



## mpasq66

Death Valley a couple weeks ago...


----------



## minicoop1985

Look dada! A camrea! by longm1985, on Flickr

Minolta XG-SE


----------



## AlanKlein

Here's a picture of me:






and an oil painting my friend did of it with a little added creativity.


----------



## Ron Evers

Unaware, my wife took this of me.


----------



## Civchic

My four-year-old son at the Royal Ontario Museum, shooting the T-Rex:




dec 20 036 picturing by civgirlca, on Flickr

And yy mom out on a very cold Lake Erie:




feb 17 photog by civgirlca, on Flickr

My family likes to be behind the lens


----------



## minicoop1985

A picture of my wife in her natural habitat.  Ektar 100 film and a Minolta 58mm f1.4 lens, both FTW.



In her natural habitat by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## mochi




----------



## acparsons




----------



## MSnowy

BillM


----------



## webestang64




----------



## pyzik




----------



## webestang64

How I do a selfie.............................




Nikon F2 55mm... E-100 cross-process C-41.


----------



## Derrel

Three on the same day, same general location at the beach.


[    D3X_8345June8.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com    ]


[    D3X_8432June8.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com    ]


[    D3X_8505June8.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com    ]


----------



## LaFoto

Last Monday, same event and location


----------



## keyseddie

Students by some ridiculous sculpture somewhere in Tuscany. The girls referred to themselves as Eddie's Angels.:mrgreen: The shooter is shooting me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Braineack




----------



## Rick50




----------



## EIngerson

Gotcha&#x27; by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## xzyragon

Here's a fun one.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## jsecordphoto




----------



## Borad

One of several random photos that I keep just because I took them in the mid 70s as a child. I don't know these people. I seriously consider throwing it out every time I see it but it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## limr

rs Drive by shooting by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## MSnowy




----------



## Philmar

Gary A. said:


>



GORGEOUS


----------



## Philmar

I LOVE placing a photographer in my photos if it helps tell a story or lend a sense of scale


----------



## Philmar

Molson Amphitheatre - Toronto Doors Open by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## vvcarpio

"Immortalizing an old friend" from my "Solitude in New York City" series.


----------



## AlanKlein

vvcarpio said:


> "Immortalizing an old friend" from my "Solitude in New York City" series.


I like this.


----------



## vvcarpio

Thank you, Alan.


----------



## paigew

paigewilks.com-12.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr




paigewilks.com-6.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr


----------



## D-B-J

One of my favorites that one of my friends took of me: she's given me free reign/license to use, so TPF copyright lawyers sleep easy [emoji5]️


----------



## sscarmack

D-B-J said:


> One of my favorites that one of my friends took of me: she's given me free reign/license to use, so TPF copyright lawyers sleep easy [emoji5]️


I may need proof of contract or audio will suffice  hahaha


----------



## Braineack




----------



## sashbar




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Philmar

Cruising the brown Chicago River by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Enjoying Niagara Falls all to himself by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers

Far left.


----------



## limr

Selfie by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Copy cats by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Taking pictures of chess players in Bryant Park. They're less prickly than the ones that play uptown.




Day 305 - Woman taking picture by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Day 305 - Taking pictures by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And then of course, there is the post-shot chimping 



Day 305 - Chimping by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Found two more. 




Day 82 - Grand Central by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Day 12 - Looking the wrong way by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Ah there it is. Found my favorite one. I love the photo bomb 




Day 124 - Photobomb by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## BananaRepublic




----------



## Philmar

photographing the Vitorio Emmanuel monument through the security fence - Rome by Phil Marion, on Flickr




unvieled at the Roman Amphitheatre - Amman, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




inside Raj Mahal (Royal palace) - Jaisalmer Fort, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Posing poseurs are a hit with the ladies - Toronto Pride Parade by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Osaka Aquarium by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Street dancers performing 'Thriller&quot; at Toronto Zombie Walk by Phil Marion, on Flickr




taking photos - Dead Sea by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Forkie

Do selfies of selfies count?




Self by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Ganges sunrise silhouette - Varanasi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Enjoying the sunset from atop Mori Tower - Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Who is watching whom? by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Multi-tasking - Trang Anh, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr




cyclist on Salar de Uyuni, Bolivia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Fotografische Begegnung by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson

I was caught red handed. 




Caught-1 by うみんちゅ【海人】, on Flickr


----------



## sashbar




----------



## Philmar

musicians in El-Hdim Square in Meknes, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Toro de fuego: a bull-resembling metal frame, with fireworks attached to it, is set alight, and then a person carrying the frame runs around town at night as if chasing people in the streets. - Chichicastenango, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Cruising the brown Chicago River by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Capilano Suspension Bridge Park  - Vancouver by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Perito Moreno Glacier, Argentina by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Philmar

Sands SkyPark Infinity Pool at Marina Bay Sands Hotel - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Shanghai World Financial Center's Observation Deck by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Photographing the sunset from Mount Phousi - Luang Prabang, Laos by Phil Marion, on Flickr




photographing the G20 security by Phil Marion, on Flickr




From inside the Jefferson Memorial - Washington DC by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

G20 Summit Protest March - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Taking selfies at dawn inside the active volcano of Kawah Ijen - Indonesia Java by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## ByronBrant




----------



## Philmar

Gary A. said:


>


lurking in the shadows - brilliant


----------



## Designer




----------



## sashbar




----------



## otherprof

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> Here are some of mine
> View attachment 14447View attachment 14446




 Another Seurat Lover! (From my "Looking at Art" series


----------



## ruifo

Aerial Photography by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Photographing the morning fog over the Sea of Sands - Java Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## luckychucky

Venice 2012


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luckychucky

her subject


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Borodubur Temple - Yogyakarta, Java Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## MSnowy




----------



## TammyCampbell

DSC 6890.jpg Flickr - Photo Sharing 
My two cents this weekend..


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## manny212

John by manny herreria, on Flickr




DSCF7195-Edit by manny herreria, on Flickr




Bimini by manny herreria, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

I got two photographers in this one! 




rs Getting the shot by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## bribrius




----------



## Tailgunner




----------



## Tailgunner

This one was fun. There is actually a third person with a camera but he stopped taking photos when I finally got readjusted to take the shot. I really wanted the second shooter but oh well. Anyhow I clicked off a few shots before they noticed me and we ended up standing around talking for a while. Really nice folks.


----------



## huytrang90

This is an interesting thread.  Here is what I have.  You can sum up all the photographers in this one.  I lost count. 

[emoji8] 




SecondBeach.5669.150420 Explore daklak.ht s photos on Flic Flickr - Photo Sharing 
(Sorry struggle to post pictures from phone)


----------



## bribrius




----------



## otherprof

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> Here are some of mine
> View attachment 14447View attachment 14446





JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> Here are some of mine
> View attachment 14447View attachment 14446


 Grand Canyon, taken April 2015. Could the photographer be on the PhotoForum?


----------



## mpasq66

Obviously pretty heavy crop.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## JacaRanda

It's a bird, it's a plane, no it's birdographers looking towards the heavens hoping for sunlight to break through the overcast sky.




_39A6546 by jsteve5506, on Flickr


----------



## JacaRanda

The wimpy birdographers that won't hand-hold the tiny lenses.



_39A7035 by jsteve5506, on Flickr


----------



## Bryston3bsst

Dante's Peak, Death Valley, CA.


----------



## sashbar

One more birdographer with the tiny lense


----------



## Dagwood56

This was a quick catch as my husband and I left the Lehigh Valley zoo. I'd been watching this boy all day and he was so careful with every shot he was taking, I couldn't resist but snap this of him.


----------



## BananaRepublic




----------



## Ron Evers

Some need a body guard .


----------



## Braineack

I was showing someone how well this camera does at 6400 and forgot to set it back... good thing it almost doesn't matter.


----------



## DragonHeart

2013NASCARChampionshipRace-5320 by Brian Benson, on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper

Unfortunately I only had my 4o0mm 5.6 and the sun was setting so there's bit of noise, but both my kids love to take pictures.


----------



## snowbear

From the crash recovery archives.  Still looking for the original.


----------



## otherprof

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> Here are some of mine
> View attachment 14447View attachment 14446


----------



## jaomul

Photographing the photographer by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## scooter2044

photo_op1 by Sheila Swindell, on Flickr


----------



## vvcarpio

"Gaining perspective."


----------



## paigew

those colors are amazing @vvcarpio


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## Philmar

The Treasury&#x27;s facade by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Communing with nature&#x27;s waves - Morro Sao Paolo, Brasil by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## pyzik

DSC_0290 by Damage Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Street dancers performing &#x27;Thriller&quot; at Toronto Zombie Walk by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## smithdan

Great afternoon spent getting familiar with my K S2 with the mentoring of Steve, my "rent-a-pro".  This one taken on Acros 100 with his dad's Rolleiflex 3.5 F that he graciously lent me to play with some time back.
Can't seem to shake the film habit.


----------



## jcdeboever

Ying and Yang... I yelled down, BUY A LECIA! They were like...WTF? I bought them a beer and had some good camera talk.


----------



## Philmar

Ali Ben Youssef Medersa - Marrakech, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Philmar said:


> Ali Ben Youssef Medersa - Marrakech, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Wow, now that is sharp. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vtec44

That's me... and my rowboat


----------



## otherprof

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> Here are some of mine
> View attachment 14447View attachment 14446


----------



## zombiesniper

PhotoKylee by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Logan by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Mystery guest. by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## pjaye

Two out of my 4 favorite zombies.


----------



## jcdeboever

otherprof said:


> JoshuaSimPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of mine
> View attachment 14447View attachment 14446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 122119
Click to expand...


I want that jacket! Freida and Jimmy, nice.


----------



## jcdeboever

symplybarb said:


> Two out of my 4 favorite zombies. View attachment 122136 View attachment 122137



Zoombies lurking in the woods... scary


----------



## pjaye

jcdeboever said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two out of my 4 favorite zombies. View attachment 122136 View attachment 122137
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoombies lurking in the woods... scary
Click to expand...

I was terrified.  But these actually seemed friendly.


----------



## Philmar

Admiring and recording art display at City Hall - Doors Open Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Shutterbugs snapping away in observation deck of Canada Life Building - Doors Open Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Peering out on to the courtyard of Palazzo Ducale Doge&#x27;s Palace - Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




British wedding party - Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Tired tourists in afternoon Piazza San Marco - St. Mark&#x27;s Square - Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




inside Junagarh Fort, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

From inside the old jail in Jim Thorpe, Pa.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Standing next to Holy Pushkar Lake by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Didereaux




----------



## Philmar

Pre-dawn devotee selfie -  Sikh Golden Temple in Amritsar, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## astroNikon

@jcdeboever  I have pics of you taking photos .. lol .. but you'd probably pummel me  LOL

here's a self portrait .. look in the bumper


----------



## SquarePeg

Selfie_edited-1 by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

You have to blow this one up a bit, but trust me...a picture is being taken inside that cockpit!


----------



## snowbear

Selfie x 2 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

In case you're wondering, it looks like a Nikon P&S when I blew it up.


----------



## snowbear

Does this count?




DSC_0442.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I kept seeing this lady and family at the park today.

1


 
2


 
3


----------



## snowbear

The wedding photographer.




DSC_0477.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## CaboWabo

US Nationals Indianapolis,In


----------



## Destin

Caught this one a few months ago at Whiteface Mountain in the Adirondacks. He was shooting a two row pano of the village of lake placid several thousand feet below. His D810 and RRS tripod setup made me jealous for sure. Super cool guy, was on a long road trip up the east coast from his home in Texas. 

I ended up talking to him after I took the shot and emailing him a copy for free.. because how often do we as photographers get images of ourselves?


----------



## tirediron

The three local print guys and a couple of looky-loos at a recent event...


----------



## Cody'sCaptures

Well, dreams, they feel real while we're in them right? Its only when we wake up then we realize that something was actually strange.


----------



## Philmar

Soon U Ponya Shin Pagoda - Sagaing, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Waiting for the sunrise - U Bein bridge in Taung Tha Man Lake, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Peeb

Capturing cascading water and color by Peeb-OK, on Flickr

My nephew at Big Cedar Missouri.  Sad story, really.  

We went on a nature walk together and came upon this lovely waterfall just before sunset.  He set up his tripod for a long exposure of the water and hiked on a bit further since I had cleverly forgotten my tripod and I was tired of pestering him to borrow his.  When I looked back I saw him setting up for the shot and I liked the light so I stopped and captured this.  One of my favorites now.  

OK- the sad part is that he he thought he really had a super nice shot until he got home and pulled it up on his computer.  He had completely forgotten that he had been experimenting earlier with back-button focus so that EVERY shot on the hike was out of focus since he had forgotten to use the proper button and it was not obvious on the little LED screen on the camera.  Ugh!


----------



## Philmar

Photographers taking in the sunrise over Taung Tha Man Lake - Amarapura, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## edz101




----------



## zulu42




----------



## jcdeboever

Pentax P30T, 50mm f/2, Tri X

I luv my finger, I luv my phone, I luv that my finger is my phone... and that my shadow is of an old man


----------



## snowbear

The steps of the Lincoln Memorial, Washington, DC.



DSC_1453.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## texxter




----------



## texxter

espresso2x said:


> Art Gecko?



You won the prize today! LMAO!


----------



## Fujidave

70D + 100mm macro




He shoots Nikon by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## Fujidave

Camera Lens Cleaning by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

1





2


----------



## zulu42

^ What a lovely moment. I really like it.


----------



## Cody'sCaptures




----------



## Breezy85




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Canada Day fireworks - Woodbine Beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper

Wet photographer by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Molson Amphitheatre - Toronto Doors Open by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## markjwyatt

Had three on our trip to Spain (got back last week)




Photographer Photographed Photographer Photographing Photographed by Mark Wyatt, on Flickr


----------



## markjwyatt

Drone Photographer Photographing Photographer Photographing Drone Photographer, A Coruna by Mark Wyatt, on Flickr


----------



## markjwyatt

Rare Fuji XT-2 Sighting Madrid by Mark Wyatt, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Nik0n F, 80-200 f4


----------



## zulu42




----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F shooting a D3400


----------



## jcdeboever

DarkShadow said:


> View attachment 163417



David, is that your sister?


----------



## DarkShadow

No sir.I lost my sister from heart failure around 11 years ago she was 52 at the time.


----------



## jcdeboever

DarkShadow said:


> No sir.I lost my sister from heart failure around 11 years ago she was 52 at the time.


I'm sorry my brother. Nice shot.


----------



## DarkShadow

Its OK long time ago and thank you.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## iamloganjames

Me goofing off on my first day using my new camera.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

A gaggle of photographers hoping to witness the sunrise by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## markjwyatt

Wild photographers in their natural habitat by Mark Wyatt, on Flickr


----------



## markjwyatt

Shot this the week before last... Contax iia; Voigtlander Skopar SC 21mm f4




filming by Mark Wyatt, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Braineack

wish the phone did a bit better job cutting out around hair...


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## CherylL

Every afternoon starting around 4pm the resort photographer was busy with family photos on the beach.  I met him a few times on another trip and a nice guy.  During his down times he would walk around drumming up business by asking to take your photo on the spot.   He took ours one night at the bar and I think it was $10 for a digital copy.


----------



## SquarePeg

I forgot about this thread.  I meant to post this of these crazy people out in the snow along the Kancamagus Hwy in NH.  The woman had on a skirt with bare legs!


----------



## Philmar

Photographing the sunrise from Woodbine Beach by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## stk

Me and my daughter


----------



## Gardyloo

Longish story...

In the early 1960s the Los Angeles County Parks Department conducted "camera days" several times during the summer.  These events took place at various locations around LA County, including some municipal parks in individual cities. The parks department(s) would set up some basic sets, or have things like fire engines brought to the venue, for use as backgrounds or props.  The word would go out to many of the talent and modeling agencies in LA and Hollywood, and models (mostly women but not all) would show up and pose, hoping that the photographers would send them prints for use in their portfolios.  

Needless to say, as a teenage boy and new photo enthusiast, this was catnip.  Of course the whole idea would go splat - and rightly so - today, but we're talking 50+ years ago, another time.  Anyway, submitted without further comment.  

The photographers






The photographed (example)


----------



## Derrel

Nice, Gardyloo! Love the BTS explanation.


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## webestang64

My Pop snapped this of me (and my Canon A2E) when we were at the Mustang 50th B-Day celebration 2014.....


----------



## mjcmt




----------



## snowbear

I don't know why I didn't post this one sooner.  Maybe I did, in a different thread,

And for those that don’t recognize her, this is our wonderful @SquarePeg.




DSC_1456.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Photographing cormorants early one morning by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Joel Bolden

I was shooting a test roll of LOMO400 in my Minolta Dynax 9 when I caught this.


----------



## Gardyloo

Here's an oldie of a photographer posing a bride and groom in front of the statue of Peter the Great in what was then Leningrad in 1973.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Novice monks pose for a photo just after sunrise - Kyaiktiyo Pagoda (Golden Rock), Myanmar by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## zombiesniper

Canoe by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over Lake Ontario and the Leuty by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Full moon rising over the Leuty by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Smartphones: the new religion


----------



## Philmar

Former Toronto Star investigative reporter Dale Brazao on his early morning photowalk by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## CherylL




----------



## Philmar

The Treasury in ancient city of Petra by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Joel Bolden

Some Penn State photo

 students practicing...


----------



## Jeff15




----------

